# Hello!!!



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm kinda new to this corner of the web
so I'd like to say a big hello from me and my whole crew

Girls: Ermintrude, Womble, Clanger, and Moomin









Boys: Orinoco and Sorin









Twilight and Tomsk









(very sorry If these links do not work, computers are not my friends )

I've been reading thru the treads here for quite awhile and decided (finally) that It would be beneficial to join a forum of fellow rat owners. I have a feeling that even though I have previously owned rats I'm no expert, so having a few friendly advisors will certainly reassure me if I'm in need of any help. I will try to give advise to other rat owners where I can, and will certainly love hearing all about your own little characters .

My heart rat phoebe, who plays at the bridge with her adopted sisters...


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

**** these links are a menace, I'll just have to type in the web addresses and then read 'computers for dummies' ha ha. 

1st link
http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d327p2o

2nd link 
http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d327p2o

3rd link
http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3er5d1

4th link 
http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/art/Phoebe-206188757

please oh please let them appear on the screen


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are all too adorable!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

They are all precious!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

to....much....CUTE!....cant...take...it... *THUD*


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

Cuties. I use shredded paper for my cages too. Cheap and recycled


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah agreeing with you there, paper is always the best cheap option, fortunately my dad can get loads for free from the office he works at, I know a few rescues round here that use it. My girls think It's a snow day every time I put it in. It can be a nuisance though, having to clean it out more regularly then other bedding coz it's rubbish at absorbing moisture and the whole odor control business.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are gorgeous.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, I just realized two of the links are the same. The 2nd link is meant to be

http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3er4sv

I'll try not to make any more mistakes haha. I'm sorry Its not particularly good quality. here's a clearer pic of Orinoco(8 weeks old with Tomsk on the right).

http://bettynetch.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3er3o7


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful clan you have there. Moomin's silver stripe is beautiful.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What beautiful rats<3 

Jealousy.


----------

